# help wiring front panel on to motherboard



## annahia (Jun 8, 2008)

i have a conroe 945g-dvi motherboard which has from top left GROUND / PRESENCE / MIC RET / SPARE / OUT RET
MIC2-L / MIC2-R / OUT2-R / J-SENCE / OUT2-L

But the wires coming from the front panel are
MIC IN / MIC BIAS / GROUND / SPK OUT L / SPK OUT R / RETURN L / RETURN R

I am runing realtek HD audio manager and have 5.1 pluged in through the back. i also use skype and such so i need the front panel for my earphones/mic please help asap.
{ i have the front panel turned on i just need it wired}


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check this link make sure this is your mother board.
http://download.asrock.com/manual/qig/CONROE945G-DVI.pdf

Front Panel Audio Header This is an interface for front
(9-pin HD_AUDIO1) panel audio cable that allows
(see p.2 No. 22) convenient connection and
control of audio devices.








*From Page #18*
1. High Definition Audio supports Jack Sensing, but the panel wire on the
chassis must support HDA to function correctly. Please follow the
instruction in our manual and chassis manual to install your system.
2. If you use AC’97 audio panel, please install it to the front panel audio
header as below:
A. Connect Mic_IN (MIC) to MIC2_L.
B. Connect Audio_R (RIN) to OUT2_R and Audio_L (LIN) to OUT2_L.
C. Connect Ground (GND) to Ground (GND).
D. MIC_RET and OUT_RET are for HD audio panel only. You don’t
need to connect them for AC’97 audio panel.
E. Enter BIOS Setup Utility. Enter Advanced Settings, and then select
Chipset Configuration. Set the Front Panel Control option from
[Auto] to [Enabled].


----------

